# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Ç'raport keni me trupin tuaj?

## Beni_Sh

Ne shume raste kemi pare se njerzit nuk jane te kenaqur me trupin dhe paraqitjen e tyre. Madje shpesh here per te ndryshuar dhe rregulluar pamjen fizike njerzit arrijne deri tek kirurgjia plastike apo nderhyrjet estetike . 

Po ju c'mendim keni?? A jeni ne harmoni te plote me trupin tuaj apo do te donit te ndryshonit dicka?

----------


## diikush

Zakonisht ata qe pyesin pergjigjen te paret  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Larsus

Beni thote: SHhhhhhht 

ata qe i pergjigjen 'po" te pakten njeres prej pyetjeve, drejtoheni tek ABC television per Extreme makeover...kush e di i vjen keq ndonjerit dhe u ben njeri ...per pasqyren

maximus, fshati qe duket nuk do kallauz (ti ujku)  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## diikush

> maximus, fshati qe duket nuk do kallauz (ti ujku)


Hej, Larsus, me duket se ajo fjala eshte KULLAUZ,  :konfuz:  

P.S. Ca do me thene 'Larsus' qe te 'pick' dhe une ne emrin tend?

----------


## dionea

Me pelqen trupi im ne pergjithesi,por do te doje ta ndryshoja vetem gjatesine.Dmth te isha pak me e gjate  :i ngrysur:

----------


## bimba_tenera

un tani per tani jam ne rregull mbase kur te plakem ndonje operacion per rrudhat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gozhda

Nuk i jap shume rendesi trupit dhe jam ne formen e duhur.Nuk kam asgje qe kerkoj te ndryshoj.

----------


## roza

un kshu jam  per qef...nanji yll nuk jam po edhe e shemtut jo.kam disa tipare qe femrat vdesi ti ken....po  kam edhe un nji difekt ...tani nuk mund te quhet difekt por me shqeteson:
nqse do kisha mundur te ndryshoja dicka do te ishte masa e kembes nga 7 ne 6 megjithse nuk bi shum ne sy se jam e gjat  :buzeqeshje: 

hajd un u tregova e sinqert e keni radhen ju tani  :buzeqeshje:  shoooooot

----------


## Mina

Gjithkush e admiron trupin e tij per shkak te unit por ai qe e respekton vertete ben akoma edhe me per t'i dhene ate qe i duhet trupit dhe kenaqesise se personale. Nese pesha trupore i kalon standartet e lejuara atehere kurre nuk do te ndiheshit mire dhe do te benit dicka per veten. Prania e celulitit ne trup eshte tregues i prishjes se ekuilibrit. Keshtu, per t'i ardhur ne ndihme kerkojme mendimin apo nderhyrjen e specialistit. Dobesimi, qofte ne estetike apo ne kirurgjine plastike, eshte efekt i nje studimi te bere dhe te jep ate rezultat qe kerkon keshtuqe nuk i duhet trembur ketyre nderhyrjeve.

----------


## Zyra

Jam pak ne mosh por trup shum te rregullt . Puno se nuk plakesh dhe trupi muk te bije .Zoti asht ai qe te krijon tiparet sipas fizionomis tende dhe mos e hedh posht ate. Pra une po tregoj se jam e kenaqur me pamjen time dhe kurr nuk do perdori nje gje qe te kallesoj me e re apo me e bukur se jam mos perdorni shum make up ju vajza apo shum kozmetik me mire ne shqip dhe kaq asht realitet.te pakten per veten time

----------


## Mina

Zyra, e leme menjane formen fizike ose linjen. Dua te te drejtoj nje pyetje: Besoj se e njeh procesin e depilimit. Ti a ke bere ndonjehere tentative per te patur nje lekure sa me te lemuar dhe te paster nga qimet? Pavaresisht nga aksesoret qe perdor cere, krem depilator apo brisk. Mendoj se nuk ka femer qe te mos i kushtoje vetes nje trajtim te tille qofte ne estetike apo ne shtepi. Jam ne pritje te pergjigjes.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

_...Gjithcka ne trupin time me duket normale...! Vetem syte nga jeshin ti kisha blue do kisha qefe por neise kjo gje s`me shqeteson shume..!_

----------


## FierAkja143

kur isha 1,73cm thoshja dua te vete 1,75 dhe sdo kerkoj me as gje me shume...tani qe vajta 1,75 them qe sdo ishte keq sikur te isha 1,80 loool  :shkelje syri: ....dhe e kam seriozisht qe sdo dua me as gje me shume...
tjetra eshte qe sdo ishte keq sikur te humbisja keto 6-7lb qe kam mar kohet e fundit
dhe e fundit do doja ti kisha 2 dhemet e pare pak me te gjat se te tjeret (uhhh i hate ato cupa qe i kan keshtu dhemet se duken bukur....j/k)
tani qe po mendohem nefakt sikur ta kisha kemer 7,5 dhe jo 8,5 prap nuk do ishte keq loool
ohh edhe thonjt e duarve ti kisha me te fort qe mos te thyeshin shpejt....
etj etj...:P

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> _Postuar më parë nga dionea_ 
> *Me pelqen trupi im ne pergjithesi,por do te doje ta ndryshoja vetem gjatesine.Dmth te isha pak me e gjate *


gjithashtu dhe une

----------


## ice_storm

Une do nderroja te dashuren loooooool se nuk eshte aq e mire si une

looooooooooooool ahahhahahhahaha j/k se jam akoma singel

ne un jam mire keshtu siç jam , nuk dua te ndryshoj asgja

----------


## maz

Do doja te kisha gjoks me te madh, moll te mbushurua si i thot cufoja megjithse nuk jam keq dhe kshu. x x x

----------


## ^^ÂNGEL_MAN^^

> _Postuar më parë nga FierAlda143_ 
> *kur isha 1,73cm thoshja dua te vete 1,75 dhe sdo kerkoj me as gje me shume...tani qe vajta 1,75 them qe sdo ishte keq sikur te isha 1,80 loool ....dhe e kam seriozisht qe sdo dua me as gje me shume...
> tjetra eshte qe sdo ishte keq sikur te humbisja keto 6-7lb qe kam mar kohet e fundit
> dhe e fundit do doja ti kisha 2 dhemet e pare pak me te gjat se te tjeret (uhhh i hate ato cupa qe i kan keshtu dhemet se duken bukur....j/k)
> tani qe po mendohem nefakt sikur ta kisha kemer 7,5 dhe jo 8,5 prap nuk do ishte keq loool
> ohh edhe thonjt e duarve ti kisha me te fort qe mos te thyeshin shpejt....
> etj etj...:P*


harove thonjt e kemve... :shkelje syri:

----------


## FierAkja143

> _Postuar më parë nga ^^ÂNGEL_MAN^^_ 
> *harove thonjt e kemve...*



heheh yeah do mundohem mos ti haroj heres tjeter...pse nuk thua qe duhet te humbas me shume se 6-7 pounds apo sdo te na ofendosh eeeeee?  :perqeshje:   :shkelje syri: ...( e fitove bastin...lol)

----------


## baby_blue

Mua me duket shume mire trupi im dhe nuk do doja ta ndryshoja, te pakten kete reagim marr dhe nga te tjeret dmth it must be nice.  
Ciao!

----------


## Maximus*_NY

*Me mire nuk ka ku shkon, THANKS GOD*

----------

